# I Think Everyone Can Get Motivated By This Video



## Ankari (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm a football fan, and I play it at least once a week.  Whenever I need to get to that hungry, focused mindset, this video does it.

I think the motivational value can be applied to anything.  The song is great, too.

Wait until the highlights kick in at 1:12

[video=youtube_share;PH0C87tJgmg]http://youtu.be/PH0C87tJgmg[/video]


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 19, 2013)

At the risk of bringing a sports dicussion to this site...  :bomb:

Before the 2012 season, AP was already an elite runner.  Now he's a legend.

That last game of regular season against the Packers cemented his reputation, IMO.  It reminded me of the first _Rocky_ movie, in that Peterson didn't quite get the record but got the respect that came with it.  One of the all-time great seasons for a RB in the NFL.


----------



## Abrahel (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, itÂ´s a great video, and you are right, the song is great as well. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't really get sports, especially not strange foreign ones. 

What exactly am I looking at here?


----------



## Ankari (Mar 29, 2013)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> I don't really get sports, especially not strange foreign ones.
> 
> What exactly am I looking at here?



That made me chuckle.

You're looking at Adrian Peterson.

To be more specific, you're looking at speed, balance, and power.  You're looking at man versus man in competition, and one coming out victorious.


----------

